# Coffee table - Albufeira



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Urgently required

Condition immaterial

Anybody got one to unload?

Alternatively any used stores close to downtown Albufeira or reasonably priced new furniture stores?


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

The only suggestion I have is one that I'm going to try for myself from pallets. Wheels can be bought at most loja de China shops.

Pallet Coffee Table From Reclaimed Wood

If you don't fancy that, a search came up with this store not far from Albufeira although don't know 

//// snip//////

/////snip //////

///// snip ///////


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

maidentales said:


> The only suggestion I have is one that I'm going to try for myself from pallets. Wheels can be bought at most loja de China shops.
> 
> Pallet Coffee Table From Reclaimed Wood


Thanks for your response

In my particular situation condition was, as I stated, totally immaterial.

It isn't to be used as a traditional coffee table.

However, take a look at IKEA

There's an admirable one for my purposes for 16 GBP

Regards

Bill Henderson


----------

